# Stumped



## Cstmhmmr (Mar 10, 2021)

I have purchased a 1971 lemans sport. Auto transmission, floor shift an engine has 455 casting marks on belly of engine. But can not identify engine by ID code stamped in front of block. Code in block 672602XA. Please would like some help.car has 67k actual miles, red an white buckets an Interior, been stored for years. Interior in sound shape. 140mph oodometer, on right of odometer. Still nose flat hood. 455 rocker emblems. All seem to appear aged as a car it's age. Mechanic an I are stumped. Man I bought it from says his brother ordered it new. An it has seen more storage then road


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't know if you noticed but posted in the 2004-2006 GTO section. Pontiac Engine Codes has has some good info on block numbers. Welcome!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome !
good find 
belly of engine ?? in front of the front freeze plug?


Pontiac Engine Codes


sounds like a 73 455 
Scott

date is at the base of the distributor ... lots of good reading here




__





pontiac engine year - Google Search






www.google.com





might be time for some GM manuals and a couple books gto restoration guide etc ...

look forward to pictures ,,,, red n white in 71 is fairly rare


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Cstmhmmr said:


> I have purchased a 1971 lemans sport. Auto transmission, floor shift an engine has 455 casting marks on belly of engine. But can not identify engine by ID code stamped in front of block. Code in block 672602XA. Please would like some help.car has 67k actual miles, red an white buckets an Interior, been stored for years. Interior in sound shape. 140mph oodometer, on right of odometer. Still nose flat hood. 455 rocker emblems. All seem to appear aged as a car it's age. Mechanic an I are stumped. Man I bought it from says his brother ordered it new. An it has seen more storage then road


There are multiple posts on here about how to identify an engine, in fact there have been several in just the past few days. The search tool is your friend


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Appears to be the following

Year CI HP Code Tran Comp Cam HDS Carb. Carb #

1973455215/250 HPXAA8.00674X1-47043262Block Casting # 485428




*Year **Engine**HP**Engine code**Trans**CR**Cam**Head Code**BBL**Carb No.**Misc*1965389256 HPXAM8.606675 / 97787751-27025066Block Casting # 9778789 Should have full head production number under valve cover - 97787751966389256 HPXAM7.60660911-27026066Block Casting # 97787891967400260 HPXAM7.62541421-27027066Block Casting # 97861331968400265 HPXAA8.6254141-27028060/70Block Casting # 97900711973455215/250 HPXAA8.00674X1-47043262Block Casting # 4854281976400170 HPXAA7.62556X1-217056160/64Export Block Casting # 5005571977400180 HPXAA7.67936X1-417057274FB Block Casting # 5005571978301140 HPXAA8.2471011-217058160Block Casting # 525934


----------



## Cstmhmmr (Mar 10, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> Welcome !
> good find
> belly of engine ?? in front of the front freeze plug?
> 
> ...


Car in shop. Soon as I get it back will send pics.


----------



## Cstmhmmr (Mar 10, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> Welcome !
> good find
> belly of engine ?? in front of the front freeze plug?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cstmhmmr (Mar 10, 2021)

Cstmhmmr said:


> [/QUOi
> odometer in carTE]


----------

